# Knives from etsy ¿is it worth trying?



## abeck (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm researching about knives all over the place cause mine got stolen -.- anyway, just for curiosity I went to etsy to look for knives, I'd like your expert opinion, maybe to validate what I already think.

https://www.etsy.com/es/listing/187909941/hand-made-custom-damascus-chefs-knife This one I found, ~at the same price as a Tojiro DP Gyotou (from amazon, free shipping, wich btw I already ordered )

Size:
Blade Length: 8.00 in.
Handle Length: 5.00 in.
Total Length: 13.00 in.
Blade Width: 2.00 in.
Blade Thickness: 3.00 mm.

Blade:
Blade: Ledder pattern damascus forged from 1075 and 15N20 carbon steel.
Hardness: 58 to 60 hrc.

Handle:
Bolster: Brass.
Handle: Black pakka wood with mosaic pin.

Weight:
Item Weight: 400 g.
Shipment Weight: 450 g

I don't know much about steels, so I can't tell if it's good. The hardness looks well, but the 58-60 range makes me think of not so standarized process (artisanal shouldn't mean unprecise). And the handle material and weight makes me think that its more a nice souvenir for a home kitchen rather than a professional heavy duty knife.

¿What do you think? ¿It's worth something as a low cost knife? ¿Is it good?

And ¿is etsy even worth trying for this?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Those knives are not good IMO - I have a "chef" knife here from there and it's very thick, bad grind and soft.  Not finished in any way we think like rounded spine and choil, good grind, good heat treat, handle F&F, etc.  The Tojiro DP is years ahead of that thing and as a knife knut a much better choice IMO.  You can do better than the Tojiro for a little more money too.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks/sounds like a typical cheap Chinese item.  The 1075 is the core steel, relatively cheap carbon steel, non-stainless.  You can even tell from the photo that it is a cheap clunky grind.

Rick


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

flat out.... with knives... you will get what you pay for. If it is a cheap knife... then it truley is a cheap knife.  If you are looking for cheap knives to get you through school....stop at any restaurant supply store and they will have a range of them for you to choose from.

your knives are your stock in trade..... invest in the best knives you can afford... and guard them with your life!!!  As you get into the industry... you will can become quite the knife snob. 

Mark your knives with a engraving tool.... a small mark on the handle, not the blade should be enough.


----------



## autumnstar (Apr 11, 2015)

Speaking of cheap knives, I am in need of some good ones but found myself at the dollar store and figured I would pick up a pack of paring knives just to get me by for a few days. Wouldn't you know it, one of them broke while I was peeling veggies! Needless to say they all went in the garbage and now I am going to invest in some good ones.


----------

